
Why Apple doesn’t sell televisions - computator
http://www.cringely.com/2016/02/10/why-apple-doesnt-sell-televisions/
======
PhantomGremlin
The title doesn't do the article justice. It's broader than that. Cringely
proposes that Apple buy Dolby Labs as a way to spur adoption of HDR
television, and to control the associated IP.

I think it could be a good idea, because anything is better than Apple just
sitting around with literally hundreds of billions of dollars in excess cash,
probably earning 1% return on it. But OTOH it seems that Apple is where
acquired companies go to die, to disappear into a cosmic void, never to be
heard from again.

